# Arlington INBOX



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That beats the hell out of a bubble cover. 

I once saw a bubble cover sitting on a surface mount box with a 3/4" extension ring. It stuck out so far the H/O could practically trip over it.

-John


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

That is a damn clean install. How much do those boxes run ya?


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll have to check the exact price but in high end houses people will pay extra to not some big abomination of a bubble cover on the side of their house.

Edit. They are around 15-20$


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That's nice .....if they want to pay extra for it.


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> That's nice .....if they want to pay extra for it.


It doesn't take that long to install if you have a multi tool. I've done them with drills and sawzalls before but it's super clean the way I posted.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> That's nice .....if they want to pay extra for it.


Excluding labor, I checked some online prices real quick and it's about $13 for the box. So not that much more expensive than a standard T11 + Bubble Cover setup. Get yourself a multitool like the OP and you can probably still charge a decent amount extra for labor, but not that much more so it won't be cost prohibitive.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> That's nice .....if they want to pay extra for it.


Those boxes are only $14 bucks. I ve been using them for a few years. Problem with them is that the customers font appreciate how nice they are.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

bustabo said:


> Sorry wrong forum. Shoulda been in residential.
> 
> Here's how I do all my outside GFIs on houses. Very clean look. Comes out perfect every time without and blown out shingles.
> 
> ...


Sweet tool ?


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

Is that the Bosch Multitool? I've been thinking about picking up the Milwaukee version of it.


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

BigJohn20 said:


> Is that the Bosch Multitool? I've been thinking about picking up the Milwaukee version of it.


Yes it's the Bosch corded. One of the best Nulti tools other than the fien.


----------



## arni19 (Nov 20, 2009)

I pay about $14 for those boxes and i use them in every house i do, your right tho the home owner doesnt appreciate them but my gc's and odd picky homeowners love them, i find they save me time and are a much cleaner install so thats why i use them. Love how they come in a stucco/ brick / siding version depending on the houses finish. And also there is an adjustable one that you can set depth on it works good for areas that may have rock or thicker stuccoed areas.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I can get those boxes for $10 each here. I prefer the clear covers, however, so one can see if the wasps have decided to make a nest in `em.

You don't want to get a face full of those buggers if you happen to open the cover and find a highly populated nest in there .... :no:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I love using the In-box. Anyone I've ever put them in for has always commented on how they look nice and clean. 

If I had never put one in, this would've been a very informative post on the OPs part. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

That sure beats the outside outlet that my neighbors have down the street - a handy box on the side of their porch with UF coming out of it. :laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> That sure beats the outside outlet that my neighbors have down the street - a handy box on the side of their porch with UF coming out of it. :laughing:


Don't lie to us, your "neighbor" is really you. 

:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> Don't lie to us, your "neighbor" is really you.
> 
> :laughing:


:laughing::laughing: I actually have mine on bell boxes with the old fashioned snap covers, believe it or not.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Peter D said:


> :laughing::laughing: I actually have mine on bell boxes with the old fashioned snap covers, believe it or not.


All my outside outlets have the hinged covers as well. I'm not changing them. Bubbles suck. The in boxes are nice and clean. My first one was for an IT guy and he saw the ad in one of the trade mags. April 2005, no one had them, I had to beg a rep for his sample and had to drive 60 miles each way to get it. Lost my ass on that job, but the end result was the customer was happy with the looks and gave me a lot more work until they moved.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i love Arlington & use them exclusively

very nice pictoral post here btw

the only complain i've had is from the insulators, i guess the inbox impedes their barrier, so if it's new work i'll pop inside with a can of spray foam 

sm $$$ to pay for the peace to be had imho

~CS~


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BigJohn20 said:


> Excluding labor, I checked some online prices real quick and it's about $13 for the box. So not that much more expensive than a standard T11 + Bubble Cover setup. Get yourself a multitool like the OP and you can probably still charge a decent amount extra for labor, but not that much more so it won't be cost prohibitive.


I have found them to be a less expensive in raw material and more easy and quality as in the finished product, after reading this thread and buying a couple for trial use, I have completely switched over to these.


----------



## mark35 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks great bustabo, just curious how you managed to trace out that box accurately with that outer lip sticking out.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

We have been using the in box since it came out. I hate bubble covers.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

mark35 said:


> Looks great bustabo, just curious how you managed to trace out that box accurately with that outer lip sticking out.



You trace the box then a trim ring with holes for screws goes on.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*tats*

those look like gang tatoo's on your forearm? Are you affiliated or were you affiliated with a gang? 

that's nice work...I like


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bustabo said:


> Sorry wrong forum. Shoulda been in residential.
> 
> Here's how I do all my outside GFIs on houses. Very clean look. Comes out perfect every time without and blown out shingles.
> 
> ...


That looks good...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't think these things will fit in a 4" wall though.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

te12co2w said:


> I don't think these things will fit in a 4" wall though.


The ones I've installed all were in a 3 1/2" stud wall.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

mark35 said:


> Looks great bustabo, just curious how you managed to trace out that box accurately with that outer lip sticking out.


It comes in a bubble pack with a cardboard surrounding, use the cardboard as a template and you have the perfect hole every time. 



Bulldog1 said:


> You trace the box then a trim ring with holes for screws goes on.


I've never used the old work version of these, I've ordered them and they never got delivered so I used what I was given. Either way, the one shown in the OP is not a two piece unit.


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

Cletis said:


> those look like gang tatoo's on your forearm? Are you affiliated or were you affiliated with a gang?
> 
> that's nice work...I like


Gang tattoos? Sorry but no. Its a nurse with the name mom underneath it.


----------

